
Tell HN: Thanks for making HN look better on mobile - carise
Just wanted to say thanks! (sorry if this is a repost, I didn&#x27;t see it anywhere)
======
manojlds
Hmmm..I find that the home page is improved, but browsing comments has become
pretty bad.

